# Will my tegu hurt himself?



## redtail2426 (Jan 28, 2008)

Ok well my 6 month old tegu likes to climb onto my laundry and find my socks and then he likes to beat on them vigorously. He has done this 8-10 times and he has hit his head while violently shaking the socks to death 5 or 6 times. Twice on the side of my dresser, once on the 2 by 4 that runs on the bottom of his enclosure, once on his peice of driftwood, and I think he might of hit his basking rock once. Now I hold onto the other end of the sock when he does this waiting for him to release and then I take it away but I think I am going to start putting my socks in another room because he seems like he is going to keep doing it. But my main question is that I am wondering if while he is shaking the sock violently and occassionaly hitting his head on things will he hurt himself? I would think that he would know what he was doing right?


----------



## COWHER (Jan 28, 2008)

He can hurt himself!!! just think one time banging his head on lets say his basking rock and boom he ruptures his ear hole.. or gets a cut on his eye there is alot that can go wrong but you dont wanna baby him either just make sure that when he is playing he isnt around things that will hurt him


----------



## redtail2426 (Jan 28, 2008)

Well I know he can hurt his eye or ear but I was thinking more about like his skull or brain. I am going to put the socks were he cant get to them because everytime he wants to play with them he brings them in his enclosure and there is no room to play in there. I just went and checked his ears and eyes and everything just to make sure everything was ok and everything looked fine.


----------



## snakehandler (Jan 28, 2008)

He likes to kill your socks apparently.
I knew a dog who did that.
banging his head on a rock might not be a good idea/ although i think they have strong heads.


----------



## COWHER (Jan 28, 2008)

yeah I think anything could happen but I doubt that he will mash his head so hard as to cause him to act like rocky balboa lmao


----------



## redtail2426 (Jan 28, 2008)

Yea my begal use to kill my socks when he was a puppy. Well if my tegu turns into to rocky balboa maybe hell get jacked to :bang .


----------



## DZLife (Feb 11, 2008)

XD You should post a video of him doing it!


----------



## gebris353 (Feb 11, 2008)

Better, you should use deodorant for feet or change them more often


----------

